# Decodificador Binario -Decimal



## daniellaw83

Hola que tal a toda la gente del foro mi pregunta es la siguiente:
quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera explicar como   hacer un convertidor de decimal o binario, a hexadecimal con CI TTL usando puerto paralelo ya que ahora si en esta ocasion ando muy perdido por favor cualquier ayuda se agradece


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

daniellaw83 dijo:
			
		

> Hola que tal a toda la gente del foro mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> quisiera saber si alguien me pudiera explicar como   hacer un convertidor de decimal o binario, a hexadecimal con CI TTL usando puerto paralelo ya que ahora si en esta ocasion ando muy perdido por favor cualquier ayuda se agradece



Hola.
Haber si lo que quiere es hacer un decodificador, cheque este link aquí describo como hacer un decodificador de BCD a Hexa.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-decodificador-2074/

Lo del puerto paralelo no le entendí, el puerto será quien ponda el dato de entrada? O ya debe salir decodificado?

Para sacar datos con el puerto en Win9x puede hacerlo con turbo c++ y la instrucción outporb(dirección, dato)

Si nos da más datos será más fácil ayudarle.

Saludos


----------



## daniellaw83

HOLA como siempre gracias por contestar mis post en este caso el programa en c++ hara la conversion y solo mandara el resultado al display por el puerto paralelo otra cosa que se me pasò, el decodificador podra hacer la conversion hasta el 255 (FF) en este caso se usarian los 8 bits del paralelo verdad y en el caso de un numero mayor a 15 como se haria? seria igual que un contador de 0 a 99????? gracias!!!


----------



## CTX

Hola, tengo echo varios programas en VB q envia Bytes de 8 bits al puerto paralelo. En uno se envian directamente, en otro se puede programar en secuencias.
Para realizar palabras(Bytes) de mas de 8 bits, es cuestion de acoplarle a la salida del puerto circuitos digitales apropiados, en la pagina de pablin creo q existen eskemas q convierten 8bits a 64.
Para enviarte los programas necesitas tener VB6, ya q solo te enviaria los codigos fuentes sin compilar.
Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

daniellaw83 dijo:
			
		

> HOLA como siempre gracias por contestar mis post en este caso el programa en c++ hara la conversion y solo mandara el resultado al display por el puerto paralelo otra cosa que se me pasò, el decodificador podra hacer la conversion hasta el 255 (FF) en este caso se usarian los 8 bits del paralelo verdad y en el caso de un numero mayor a 15 como se haria? seria igual que un contador de 0 a 99????? gracias!!!



Hola, si desde el programa le dice que para el primer dígito, solo envíe del 0 al 9 (0000-1001), y para el segundo dígito haga lo mismo, entonces podemos utilizar decodificadores de BCd a decimal.

Si en vez de BCD quiere sacar el dato en binario, entonces tendrá que hacerse su propio deco .

Y el número a mostrar es secuencial o es el que usted presiona en el teclado?

Saludos


----------



## daniellaw83

como tu me recomiendes esta bien la cuestion es que el numero que yo le de en el programa lo convertira a hexadecimal en el mismo programa y lo sacara por el puerto hacia los displays p.e. si yo le doy convierte el 255 o el 11111111 sacará por el paralelo FF ,eso es lo que yo busco hacer de la manera que tu me lo recomiendes y tambien si me puedes indicar como va el armado del circuito exactamente por que por ejemplo no se como hacer para que me refleje el 16 que en este caso seria 10 que circuitos TTL usaria (TTL por que son los unicos que he visto y se como funcionan) y en el caso de los displays de 7 segmentos es posible con los 4 bits de entrada reflejar caracteres alfanumericos en ellos? p.e. si yo tengo esta entrada: 1010 en DCBA respectivamente apareceria "A" en el display??? porfa explicame como funciona este circuito


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, si por ejemplo yo pongo un programa que diga:

printf("ingresa un número y presiona enter);
scanf("%d", &numero);
outportb(888,numero);

El número que usted ingresa, lo saca por el puerto, pero esto lo hace en binario 

Creo que no va a haber de otra que hacer su propio decodificador, ya que no hay decodificadores de Binario a Hexa.

Una vez hice un programa que si usted presionaba un número o una letra esa la mostraba en Hexa pro el puerto paralelo pero ocupaba 7 bits, y lo mostrábamos en un display que hicimos con focos . Pero como solo tenemos 8 bits del paralelo y ocupé 7 pues no alcanza para otro display .

En cuanto arregle bien mi PC es que la acabo de formatear voy a subir un tuto sencillo de como hacer un deco.

Se me ocurre otro cosa más sencilla, utilizamos 7 bits multiplexados o mejor cerrojeados.

Con el octavo bit hacemos la habilitación y deshabiltación de los cerrojos :9, me gusta más esta idea .

Ahora las letras como la D se parecerá al 0, si quiere pude hacerla minúscula d, la B parecerá 8 si la hace minúscula b=6.

Esos son los únicos problemas. Los alfanuméricos se ven mejor en una matríz de leds .
Cuestan como 25 pesos

Saludos


----------



## Willington

El puerto paralelo te da mas 4 bits mas es decir hasta 4096 o 3 digitos ....
con 3 7447 la decodifcacion a bcd.

la direccion de pueto de control es base+2 es decir 378H (888) + 2 = 37AH (890)
para lpt1.

otra forma mas compleja es usando 8 bits del pueto de datos para hacer la 
codificacion de los segmentos y usar los otros 4 bits del puerto de control para seleccionar los digitos...

si te interesa enviame un mail y mando un esquemita de como seria ....


----------

